# Smoothest Draw of 2009 Bows



## marbowNC

If ya want it all smooth and fast and something that will last get a Mathews ....all of the mathews bows are smooth , But If if was getting a new one I would get a Dernilin LD . I have a Switch Back and its the best bow Ive ever had in my hand and Ive shot PSE , BowTech , and Bear and the Mathews is by far the best .


----------



## Karbon

Smooth and Fast?
High Quality?

Grab an Elite. I shot 14 bows last year, and the GT500, and Z28 were the tops, my pick being the Z28. Next closest was the Elite Fire, then the Guardian from...what's the company????


----------



## millerarchery

marbowNC said:


> If ya want it all smooth and fast and something that will last get a Mathews ....all of the mathews bows are smooth , But If if was getting a new one I would get a Dernilin LD . I have a Switch Back and its the best bow Ive ever had in my hand and Ive shot PSE , BowTech , and Bear and the Mathews is by far the best .



Go to a bow shop and shoot everything they have and see what you like, there are a lot of bows out there that shoot every bit as good as a Mathews and cost less, Mathews are good bows but they are not any better than other top of the line bows, The smoothest bows will not be the fastest but even the slow bows of today are plenty fast for anything you will ever encounter, 
I believe every bow company out there today makes a good smooth bow!


----------



## shanerex

When a huge whitetail walks under my stand and my adrenaline is up, I think a smooth draw will benefit the situation. I realize that it is necessary to shoot as many bows as I can and pick the one that feels the best for me, but I like to get opinions from those who have more experience than me. I'm looking for something with a smooth draw that doesn't compromise too much speed.


----------



## blmarlin

*Elite*

Try an Elite. You won't be disappointed. Keep in mind smooth draw does not mean easy draw or light draw. Smooth draw is more about consistency. And having a nice steady draw from start to finish. Bowtech's typically have a hump in their draw cycle so I don't consider them a smooth draw. Another consideration is valley, particularly for hunters. You want to be able to hold at full draw if a deer hangs up behind a limb.


----------



## ScarletArrows

Mathews Reezen 6.5
Its fast but not smooth to draw. Hand shock laden and easy to torque (mathews grip on a low brace height bow.. what do you expect). Definately not the best bow of 09 imo. Check out the DXT, much better bow quick but not the fastest thing out there easy to shoot and forgiving. Very light weight.

Hoyt Alphmax 32
Fairly smooth draw and fast, light weight. Minor vibration w/o a stabilizer but a good bow easy to shoot. Still Not my absolute fav. for 09. The Katera is still one of my fav. speed bows out there. Shoots like a bow with a longer brace height even though it only has a 6", smoother to draw by comparison to other speed bows like the PSE X-Force.

Bowtech Captain
Smooth and by far the quietest bow I have ever shot, easy to draw for the most part.. very close to the hoyt draw cycle. SMOOTH and QUIET did I mention very quiet and smooth. Down side is its heavy, but the balance is fairly good and the bow holds very steady. Not one to lug into the mountains. (check out the Admiral for something a bit more light weight) Not much of a fan of the stock grip but damn it shoots good. My pic for best of 09 so far.

I haven't shot the latest from Bear, Martin, Ross, Diamond, High Country etc. There are tons out there. Shoot as many as you can.

Honestly, your opinions will differ from bow to bow.

A properly set up bow is the key. Make sure the shop you get it set up at tunes the bow for you and ask questions as you go, its a great time to learn. ASK around about different shops too--sometimes paying the lowest price means that the person setting up your bow doesn't know squat about setting up bows ..that old " You get what you pay for." One key to ask is , How long have you been doing this? I don't have a good answer for what they should reply But if you can observe them setting up a bow little things make the difference like if they tie in the string leeches.

good luck, and a word of warning

Archery is like crack... it will eat up all your money, all your time, and all your friends will do it.


----------



## smokin x's

deff try out an elite.
shoot some of the martins also.
the m pro cam is very smooth and still gives you a decent speed.
ross is another one to look at.
every single one of their bows ive shot were smooth as butter

i never really liked the draw cycle on any of the hoyts or mathews.

if your looking for smooth i wouldnt go with a BT.
man i love BT's but wouldnt recommend one to somebody looking for a smooth draw.


but get out there and shoot em all.
see which one you like :thumbs_up


and id like to say before all the fanboys get on here.
im not bashing any brand name, and i also am not pushing for any brand name.
i am not brand biased towards any bows. and am very open minded

he asked for opinions and thats what i was giving him, from my experience with the bows i have shot.:darkbeer:


----------



## ReadyAimLoose

Most everyone will advocate for the bow/manufacturer they have. Most of the major manufacturers put out great bows. I'd check out BOWTUBE for video reviews and read the 2007 and 2008 reviews from Archery Evolution. They write the most comprehensive reviews around. A smooth draw is but one of so many reasons to choose a bow. If its for hunting, you'll need to balance weight, axle to axle, sound level and a variety of other variables. Everyone, myself included will say go shoot a couple that catch your attention and there's really no other way to do it. Bows are a little like women (sorry gals if you readin, then just insert men), you decide I gotta have this but I can give a little on that. Your choice in women is unique to you. For me the grip and balance on my Diamond Marquis sealed the deal. Once I held that in my hand, and slept on it for a couple of days it was an easy decision. Is it the perfect bow? Nope. I think it could be quiter and a little lighter (but then I'd give up some stability of aim). For you, tops is smoothness on draw. That DOES eliminate the speed bows like the 82nd airbourne and PSE X-Force, since to store all that energy they have to ramp draw weight really quick via the cams and thus feel harsh. The draw cycle graphs on Archery Evolution will give you a fairly decent idea about how smooth or not a particular bow will be. Steep slopes indicate alot of energy and harsh draw cycles. Longer brace heights also add to the smooth feel. Look for something with no less than a 7" BH. 

Sorry, there's not an easy standout on companies or bows, but that benefits the archer as the competition between companies is seriously fierce these days. Ultimately, if you buy a top line or near top line bow from most of the reputable manufacturers you'll be happy with your selection, but will yearn for a more perfect balance of features and specifications like all the rest of us, kinda like women.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i love the fell of the martin moab. extremely smooth. i thought it was alot smoother than the mathews and hoyt bows.


----------



## chedrred

Don't pass up trying out the Techunter Elite from Gander Mountain. It's a shooter! Try them all, but give this one a try also, it's basically a Black Ice...maybe a bit smoother.


----------



## boonecoon

chedrred said:


> Don't pass up trying out the Techunter Elite from Gander Mountain. It's a shooter! Try them all, but give this one a try also, it's basically a Black Ice...maybe a bit smoother.


the gander mtn./ redhead bows use the same cams as the black ice and marquis, depending on the model. I would buy the diamond just for resale value over either one of the others that may shoot the same.

if by smooth you mean consistant and without humps, double breakovers, etc etc.. its gonna have to be a single/solo or cam 1/2 system


----------



## ahawk19

*Smooth Draw*

These guys really have given great advice you dont have the bias that most of us have developed. Go to all the local bow shops and shoot what they have. Buy what you like, but what I would recommend since you are just getting started is figure out which shop you like the best because you will be dealing with them later after you buy the bow unless you learn to tune etc. real quick...Buy from the shop that gives you the best service and buy the bow that you like the best. We benifit from competition here because of all the competition there are so many great bows out there its not even funny. Enjoy it man hope you get the bow you love.


----------



## arkansasbowman

*Few of us*

If we said it once we said it a million times. Smooth as defined is not used properly here much.


Bowtech's are as smooth as anything out there. However if you could look at a draw curve graph on say 15 different bows you would see really what is being transferred into feel. There certainly is no hump as some above stated above in a Bowtech's draw. That being said there are different draw curves even amongst the Bowtech line.

People that have never shot a bow and go pick up say 10 different bows the first thing out of their mouth will be boy this bow is much smoother, not true, just a much different draw curve. Elite's, Bowtech's, High Country, Martin's etc. with Binary Cam system's will feel much different than any of the the Mathew's line(single cam's, well until now). Most beginners would say how much smoother the Mathew's as an example the Mathew's is much smooth over a Elite, again not true.

Binaries for example for the most part draw more weight from the first couple of inches and throughout the draw curve, so real life it feel STIFF right from the beginning. A Mathew's, say as an example starts easy and builds, most single cams have this feel/sensation. To me the single cams have much more of a Hump than any binary.

It is very very important to go in open minded about each bow and honestly you truly need to shoot a bunch. I started with Mathews because when I started I thought that they were known as the cream of the crop. That was my un-informed opinion, most likely their great marketing and sales drew me in. I then found this sight and began to learn a lot more. There are some very, I mean very smart technical people on here and you do have to sift though some of the B.S. :darkbeer: but there is a ton of great threads to learn a ton about. I personally love the highly technical discussions that really go deep into the way bows work.

All that being said. Be open minded, understand different cam system will have very different draw curves. You need to choose for yourself what works best for YOU. Don't just go one time and shoot them, go 2 or 3 times and narrow it down. If your and hunter draw and hold as if you were under hunting situtation's. Same if your a target shooter, do the same.


----------



## Glockafella

ross carnivore


----------



## doeeater

*doeeater from wisconsin*

I agree try alot of bows, And choose a good pro shop. I worked at a shop for five years and learned alot. One point is draw weight. dont over bow your self. i only shoot 50# and 27 inch draw. im not a big speed person. but with that fifty pounds i have cleanly passed through alot of big white tails. take your time in choosing the right gear and you will shoot with total confidence. if it feels good to you and you can shoot it good buy it , money has nothing to do with how good a bow is.


----------



## Bowtech64

Glockafella said:


> ross carnivore


I agree. That's the main reason I bouht one. The 34.:smile:


----------



## kimmiedawn

Hey, I know I'm not one of the guys but I still have an opinion on this...LOL..I have been shooting for 13 yrs now and I have shot Mathews, Bowtechs and now I am a Pearson shooter...They all make awsome bows. But being a lady I too need smooth draw. The '09 line of Pearsons, the TX4 and the Z34 (which I have) with the new R2B2 binary cams are built smooth and fast. To me the Z34 is the smoothest shootin, least recoil (handshock) bow I have ever shot. Like I said, I know I'm not one of the "guys" but I shoot what feels great to me...


----------



## viperarcher

hoyt alpha max is the smoothest bow of all the bows on the 2009 lines from all the bow manufactures.


----------



## jamesbowman

*Smooth drawing bows*

Take it from someone that has a sore shoulder- Single cam usually means smooth- The new Diamond single cams, Pse Single cams, Mathews Drenalin LD- Anything with speed means a loaded cam and a harsher draw cycle- But I personally like speed so I shoot a speed bow on low poundage. JMO


----------



## smokin x's

jamesbowman said:


> Take it from someone that has a sore shoulder- Single cam usually means smooth- The new Diamond single cams, Pse Single cams, Mathews Drenalin LD- Anything with speed means a loaded cam and a harsher draw cycle- But I personally like speed so I shot a speed bow on low poundage. JMO


couldnt have said it better.

this rule applies for the majority of the bows.
double/ hybrid and binary cams are all gonna be a stiff draw and your single cams are gonna be a lot easier draw. 

but it all depends on your definition of smooth,
smooth as in an easy draw is different than smooth as in a wide draw force curve.

the real definition of smooth would be like this.

compare it to a hill. which one would you consider "smooth"...
a hill that has a gradual and constant slope, or a hill that is very steep on both sides with a high peak in the middle?


----------



## kimmiedawn

And I forgot to mention, the '09 Pearson binary cams draw smooth like a single....new design..:thumbs_up


----------



## jace

Not the reezen


----------



## jtascone

After doing some research on them, I doubt there is a smoother drawing or shooting bow than an Oneida or Monster bow. But my Vector cams on my Hoyt Vulcan and Vectrix XL are VERY SMOOTH!!! Probably the smoothest drawing bow I have ever personally shot is the Ross CR 334 followed closely by the Ross Cardiac. You can probably find an awesome deal on here for a used Cardiac. You will not be disappointed with it.


----------



## ftshooter

After, reading this ..I would add the Martin M-pro cam bows these are all very smooth ...Then for two cams bows the cat cam bows are sweet ..don't leave these out when you are trying new bows ...enjoy


----------



## DXTFREAK

http://outdoorproductreview.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=25:archery&id=39:2008-bow-review


Click on Elite GT500 at the bottom of the page and watch the review. After that you can also go back and click on other bows and watch them. But be sure and watch the Elite first.


----------



## kydirtbag

I have shot a few bows and you wouldn't think so, (I sure didn't) the Elite Z-28. This bow is very smooth & quiet, has good speed. It is a binary cam system but when it is tuned properly...............WOW! very smooth

I think that binary cam system bows are very smooth especially when you ****** the cams slightly, you get the "load" in the first 6" of the draw instead of at the end which "causes" the hump. Bowtechs are set up in this manner as well. My favorite Bowtech is the 101st but this thread is about 09s.


----------



## ReconDoc242

just shot the new x-force....I have to say, I was not impressed with the draw. I was expecting it to be a bit smoother.


----------



## joffutt1

jace said:


> Not the reezen


Gotta agree. No mathews in 09. Go with mathews 08 or 07. Switchback xt and dren maybe the best. You want ultimate smoothness? Try a drenalin with 65% letoff. WOW!


----------



## DustyRx

As said there are a lot of nice feeling/drawing bows out there. Definitely shoot several before you decide but do not do yourself an injustice by not shooting the Elite Z28. This is the best "feeling/drawing" that I have shot, that is my opinion. It is super smooth, quiet, and very fast - with a 8" bh.


----------



## ShootToKill10

Mathews is top of the line you will not beat em. I love me drenalin but the dxt and switchback xt are incredible bows also


----------



## BigHornArcher

I am a Mathews shooter, but I am disgusted with their 09 bows... the Reezen is definitely not to be looked at here, actually my recommendation is the Hoyt Alphamax or the Bowtech Swat...smoothest two I've drawn so far. May be others out there that I haven't tried yet, but just from my experience.


----------



## lefty9000

*Alpine Ventura*

Don't forget the Alpine bows. Light weight, VERY smooth draw. I'm like most of you, I've shot all the different brands, but the Ventura is one I could shoot all day.


----------



## PMantle

arkansasbowman said:


> If we said it once we said it a million times. Smooth as defined is not used properly here much.
> 
> 
> Bowtech's are as smooth as anything out there. However if you could look at a draw curve graph on say 15 different bows you would see really what is being transferred into feel. There certainly is no hump as some above stated above in a Bowtech's draw. That being said there are different draw curves even amongst the Bowtech line.
> 
> People that have never shot a bow and go pick up say 10 different bows the first thing out of their mouth will be boy this bow is much smoother, not true, just a much different draw curve. Elite's, Bowtech's, High Country, Martin's etc. with Binary Cam system's will feel much different than any of the the Mathew's line(single cam's, well until now). Most beginners would say how much smoother the Mathew's as an example the Mathew's is much smooth over a Elite, again not true.
> 
> Binaries for example for the most part draw more weight from the first couple of inches and throughout the draw curve, so real life it feel STIFF right from the beginning. A Mathew's, say as an example starts easy and builds, most single cams have this feel/sensation. To me the single cams have much more of a Hump than any binary.


The only way I could write something more wrong than this would be for me to do a review of current cosmetics for women. There is no smooth without feel. The curve is irrelevant. I've drawn several bow systems that clearly have no bump on the curve, yet the bump is there when drawn.


----------



## jrsarch

2009 ross carnivore, smoothest bow ive ever shot.........


----------



## bhummer47

*here is a thought*

based on real life bows er kinda like women cept the come with a company label. you never liked every woman you met n some of your friends likes women you just didnt understand. another fella can give you advice but if you follow it yer woman may slap yer face. bows er like that what one guy likes another guy slams .my advice go shoot all of em you can get a fell for what you like and base your decide on as much hands on info as you can there are a lot of good bows out there and some will suit you while others dont. in a line of words buy what turns you on cause then you are gonna love it. good huntin


----------



## mathews-nut

i have have shot just about every bow on the market minus a katera and i am not partial to any they all have pros and cons but as for just smooth a 60lb switchback has been by far the smoothest bow in my hands all the way around not the fastest but very smooth!!!!!


----------



## abhound

Like others have said. Smoothness is very individual. What some think is smooth others do not. That being said, of all the bows I shot recently (15-20) the Ross Carnivore was at least as smooth as the smoothest, but at a better price than most.

Rod


----------



## Archer Dude

Let me just say, I really do not like the BowTech company or support system.

However, I love the BowTech Commander and their other forked riser bows.

To me they are the smoothest, most comfortable, steadiest in the hand, most shock free, quietest bows on the planet. This from a guy that has owned 13 different bows from 6 companies in the last 18 months and I have shot a lot more than that.

I just wish somebody other than BowTech made them. None the less, not liking the company, I still own and love my Commander. It is one of only 4 bows I kept more than 6 months and one of only 2 I still own now.

I don't know whether this helps but if you do not at least try out one of the forked riser bows from BowTech, you have missed something special IMO.

My other currently owned bow is the speed bow from PSE, the X-Force 6 HF.

Best wishes.


----------



## trophyhill

i have 2 bows, 2 different brands and love them both. i have a 2008 martin firecat and you want to talk about smooth without compromising speed with a short axle to axle length. i believe it is 32". and light weight.perfect for packing into the mts or a treestand. i recently bought a 2009 bowtech 82nd airborne. its a heavier bow by a pound or two. its a little tougher to pull back than my firecat but it is smooth. and you want to talk about fast? the firecat is quick but the 82nd just a little faster. the bowtech is also bigger. 36" axle to axle. but the letoff is great. i have it at 80% but it is adjustable. i too rifle hunted for many years and now am hooked on archery. it is the ultimate challenge. spend your money wisely. martin firecat will give you the most bang for the buck. i think martin has a new bow for 09 as well that id like to try out. what ever you buy treat it like a life long investment like you would your rifle. i have a ruger 7mm mag m77 with a leupold scope, a lifelong investment and i will never own another. i treat my bows the same. the reason i have 2 is because after talking to many bow hunters its a long way to the archery shop if something happens to the one your hunting with. anything can happen out there. try them all and you decide but make sure its what you want and a quality bow. i hear the new hoyt is bad ass too. good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer

*smoothest bow*

ever has to be the Mathews SBXT. 

With that said, if you want an 09, give the Hoyt Alphamax a look (more like a shot). You won't be disappointed, nuff' said!


----------



## abhound

trophyhill said:


> i have 2 bows, 2 different brands and love them both. i have a 2008 martin firecat and you want to talk about smooth without compromising speed with a short axle to axle length. i believe it is 32". and light weight.perfect for packing into the mts or a treestand. i recently bought a 2009 bowtech 82nd airborne. its a heavier bow by a pound or two. its a little tougher to pull back than my firecat but it is smooth. and you want to talk about fast? the firecat is quick but the 82nd just a little faster. the bowtech is also bigger. 36" axle to axle. but the letoff is great. i have it at 80% but it is adjustable. i too rifle hunted for many years and now am hooked on archery. it is the ultimate challenge. spend your money wisely. martin firecat will give you the most bang for the buck. i think martin has a new bow for 09 as well that id like to try out. what ever you buy treat it like a life long investment like you would your rifle. i have a ruger 7mm mag m77 with a leupold scope, a lifelong investment and i will never own another. i treat my bows the same. the reason i have 2 is because after talking to many bow hunters its a long way to the archery shop if something happens to the one your hunting with. anything can happen out there. try them all and you decide but make sure its what you want and a quality bow. i hear the new hoyt is bad ass too. good luck


I almost bought the firecat. Went with the carnivore instead, but just barely. I actually shot both of them one after the other. The only reason I went with the carnivore over the firecat was the longer ata, which fits me better.


----------



## aa2tn

*RE: Smooth .....*

Like many have said YOU have to go out and draw / shoot them yourself. A lot of people on here think that the single cam systems are smooth but for whatever reason I never liked any of them that I have tried. So we are actually talking about what feels the best to YOU. So any advice other than trying as many different bows as you can is not much help. Because as you can see different people think completely opposite of each other. But that's the fun part anyway, trying all the different bows .....:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowtech64

jrsarch said:


> 2009 ross carnivore, smoothest bow ive ever shot.........


Yep. That's my opinion too.:thumbs_up


----------



## MacOutfitters

Ok, shoot an Alphamax and a new Quest you will buy one or the other. The Hoyt will cost more and there isnt a bow out there that compares to the Quest for the money. Each will have a different "draw feel" But my opinion is that it doesnt get any better! Happy shooting!


----------



## autumn

I own 5 hoyts ,2 mathews,2 bowtecs, 1 pse, an I just bought a martin firecat an it's the best bow i've shot in a long time.


----------



## john5

*pearson*

Another vote for pearson, smooth drawing bows, with plenty of speed, and a better value for the dollar than most. I find that most bows that list speeds over 330 fps are usually a stiffer draw, and definetly not easy to draw after a long cold wait on the stand.


----------



## Manhunter50

*Best advice...*

Others have already said it, and I'll add my two cents: go to a full-service archery shop(s), tell them what you want a bow for (hunting only?; 3-D?; all-purpose?; etc.) and, at a minimum, shoot Bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews bows. If they have other lines (Martin, Bear, PSE), shoot them as well, ignore what the shop is pushing on you, buy the one that feels "good" to you, and buy the proper arrows and accessories. Finally, keep in mind:

1. Is it fun/enjoyable to shoot?
2. Does it feel good in the hand?
3. Is there anything about the bow that distracts you (noise, vibration, hand shock, etc.)? Is that distraction in the bow or in one of the accessories?
4. Speed isn't everything; neither are accuracy and shootability (comfort adn forgiveness), but they're pretty close.
5. No one else can "tune" YOUR bow; have the shop get it close, learn what tuning a bow really means, and do it yourself. If you screw it up, go back to your FULL-SERVICE archery shop for assistance.
6. Seek shooting help from the best all-around archer you know - preferably someone who shoots year-round; indoor, 3-D, and hunting or enroll in a shooting school/clinic. Such a person is more likely to have a well-rounded understanding of archery and, with the help of an experience shooter/hunter, you'll see much more rapid improvement in your shooting (and less frustration) than if you attempt to go it alone.

BEST OF LUCK! I've been shooting for 39 years and still love it!


----------



## 3children

A bow that is on the side lines trying to find out what all the fuss is about is the Darton with its cam and 1/2 system. Darton is the front runner when desigeing cams. This company just desighed the cam for Bow Tech, when a company wants the best who do they call. Check them out for 09 making a speed bow out of the smooth bow-- thats what they do.:mg:


----------



## jtd_75

what youthink of 09 martin moab?


----------



## ladyhunter1972

ALL I CAN SAY IS:

HOYT ALPHA MAX IS ONE OF THE BEST BOWS ON THE MARKET NOW!! 

smooth draw with solid wall!!!! Can not go wrong with the Alpha Max


----------



## Metrodix

viperarcher said:


> hoyt alpha max is the smoothest bow of all the bows on the 2009 lines from all the bow manufactures.


And that is, by far, the most inept answer from all the answers in this thread!!

If he would like to read a Hoyt advertising pamphlet, he would have order one!! 
I am absolutely sure, you didn't shoot ALL the new bows from all the bow manufacturers to make such a statement!


----------



## jamesbowman

*Smooth drawing bows*

He is not a he, she is a lady.


----------



## RamRock

out of all the 09,s iv shot/owned id have to say the pearson R2B2 cam is VERY smooth,forgiving and fast...BUT the 09 X-force 7 is a close second,at poundages under 60(it would surprize you!), for some reason the draw cycle seems a bit diffrent on 70-80lbers, i actualy found my AM32 a bit stiff on the draw cycle, it droped into the valley much more abruptly than either the tx4 or XF-gx


----------



## buckoff6183

*elite*

def try an elite either the z28 or the gt500.


----------



## DXTdaveRN

marbowNC said:


> If ya want it all smooth and fast and something that will last get a Mathews ....all of the mathews bows are smooth , But If if was getting a new one I would get a Dernilin LD . I have a Switch Back and its the best bow Ive ever had in my hand and Ive shot PSE , BowTech , and Bear and the Mathews is by far the best .


Why would you get a Drenalin when you have a Switchback? That's probably Mathews' best bow to date! It's probably quieter than the Drenalin too.


----------



## Tuffy2

Hoyt Alphamax 32 or 35, Mathews S2, or Switchback XT. I'm sure there are many more, but these are the ones I have personal experiance with.


----------



## bowhunter43

I shoot a Mathews Switchback LD. It has a 9" brace height and man you talking about smooth and forgiving. The new Rezzen is super fast, but a little more vibration than I am used to. The LD has spoiled me.


----------



## rt4life

*same boat*

Shane,

I'm in the same boat as you. Brand new to archery and I've found that you learn the most by shooting everything! Not sure what your price range is, but I just decided on a Mission Eliminator. They are made by Matthews, but in a more reasonable price range. Bare bow for 479 I believe. From what I've learned though its all about what you like, it shouldn't matter too much about brand name (to some extent).


Read this article on the website 

Buying a bow for the first time: A noobie’s insight to selecting the right bow for yourself

(It won't let me post the link because I'm too new to AT.)

Good Luck!


----------



## mx614

*what???*



PMantle said:


> The only way I could write something more wrong than this would be for me to do a review of current cosmetics for women. There is no smooth without feel. The curve is irrelevant. I've drawn several bow systems that clearly have no bump on the curve, yet the bump is there when drawn.


You are so right in saying this. Try a 101 or 82nd. Put a snake tounge on it and draw it 20 times as slow and smooth as possible. At least 4 of these draws will result in arrow bounceing off the rest at the last 3 inches of the draw cycle.


My vote: alfamax or any bowmadness bows


----------



## viperarcher

Metrodix said:


> And that is, by far, the most inept answer from all the answers in this thread!!
> 
> If he would like to read a Hoyt advertising pamphlet, he would have order one!!
> I am absolutely sure, you didn't shoot ALL the new bows from all the bow manufacturers to make such a statement!


Just trying to educate and they out the facts!


----------



## FLwombat

Just shoot as many as you can try to ignore the label and pick the one you truly feel comfortable with, everyone has their own opinion, because everyone has different needs. It's all about personal preference in the world of archery. Good luck inform us on your purchase!


----------



## bigwood56

Hey man find a Parker dealer and shoot a Blackhawk e-z draw this is one of the sweetest bows i ever shot.


----------



## camoman73

I have not tried them all,i have tried most of the new bows,and i was pleasently surprised by the hoyt alpha max. What a smooth drawing bow,and a wonderful valley and backwall. Now i love my pse dream season,and will not be buying a new bow this early in the year, but i have a feeling the alphamax in all black will end up being my target bow in the future.


----------



## viperarcher

camoman73 said:


> I have not tried them all,i have tried most of the new bows,and i was pleasently surprised by the hoyt alpha max. What a smooth drawing bow,and a wonderful valley and backwall. Now i love my pse dream season,and will not be buying a new bow this early in the year, but i have a feeling the alphamax in all black will end up being my target bow in the future.


I love the alpha max! I think you will not be sorry!


----------



## DUCKHUNTER29020

I have pulled back the bowtech captian,and most of bowtech....then i have pulled back the new matthews 2009 line up in the matthews line up the reezens is the smoothest pulling bow to me and in the bowtech line up i like the captian ... Keep in mine i am shooting currently a bow set on 72 pounds ..so most bow will feel good to me ...you should check out the parker line up as well i currently own a parker wildfire and it is 1 heck of a bow ...it's not as costly as matthews and bowtech and ect... But for the money it good quality , very quiet, fast, and accurate .....plus its smooth drawing ...go check them out when u get a chance u might decided to look more into parker's line up


----------



## bigtim

*smooth*

the quest g5 bows are smooth

the alpha max is a great shooting bow, but i wouldn't say it's the smoothest 09 bow, 

look at the lower ibo speeds and you'll typically get a smoother pulling bow.

(the hoyt montega is VERY smooth, lol)


----------



## mattfish

Everyone advocates where they have spent their money.Take the advise of most of these experienced archers and shoot as many high quality bows from reputable manufacturers as you are able.Keep in mind you have additional costs if this is your first outfit.You will spend a pretty penny before you are ready for the deer woods.If you ever have a question or a problem (with archery) someone here has also and information is generously shared here.


----------



## gallery

*thanks for the info*

Just posting because I have to. Looking to get a new bow thisd year and having fun reading all the info I can. Now that I havw 2 posts I can have all the privilages of being on this site and hope to post more


----------



## viperarcher

ladyhunter1972 said:


> ALL I CAN SAY IS:
> 
> HOYT ALPHA MAX IS ONE OF THE BEST BOWS ON THE MARKET NOW!!
> 
> smooth draw with solid wall!!!! Can not go wrong with the Alpha Max


wow this coming from a Bowtech Lady? I think the alphamax is the best bow of 2009!


----------



## ftshooter

A plain old 500 dollar Martin Moab...Is the Smoothest drawing bow for 09 ..All you people are getting riped off paying 800 or more if smoothness is want you want.. IMHO..of course


----------



## kodiak

*Mathews Dren LD*

I tried several different bows at the ata show in Indy this year. I love my switchback for hunting, but I still haven't found a bow as smooth as my dren LD. I don't think you will find a smoother bow than the Dren LD, I haven't.


----------



## hardwoodhitman

i have to say that i was impressed by the sentinel and the air raid


----------



## Hornet1022

For you guys that say the Alpha Max has a smooth draw, you don't know what smooth is. It has the steepest draw curve of all the Hoyt's. Definitely a great bow but there are a lot smoother Hoyts than the Alpha Max


----------



## hoove

*Smooth Draw*

The Pearson's r2b2 cams are great, but I think the Elite GT500 is the smoothest! Most likely will get one.


----------



## deholley1

Elite GT-500 smooth, fast, accurant go shoot em and you'll agree


----------



## scottydont

*elite z28 gt500*

I was wanting to know the difference if any in the draw of the gt500 and the z28 my dealer only has the gt 500 in to shoot but I like a little shorter ata.


----------



## carlosii

Take the Black Ice. You like. You know you do. And if you scout around you might be able to find a deal on an '08. Like someone else said, the Gander Mtn. Tech Hunter Elite is very similar to the BI. So is the Nitros according some folks.


----------



## Stonegoat

If you haven't shot the APA Viper, you don't know what smooth is...


----------



## EyesnSkis

*Smooth?*

The smooth and most comfortable draw of the bows I've shot(and no I haven't shot ALL of the bows on the market) are the Parkers, they happen to be the most reasonably priced too. A Parker is probably one of the last bows for a speed freak to check out, but for those of you shooting lighter poundage bows or hunt a lot in the cold weather, I recommend them as one of the first bows you shoot. Just got the Diamond Iceman in today and was disappointed with the draw, a bit stiff and just plain hard, but is one of the most comfortable on release that I have ever shot. No vibration, no noise, and a very fast moving arrow are the results! Personally I chose the PSE BowMadness XL, very good balance of speed, comfort and a smooth draw. Bottom line though, as mentioned above, shoot as many different bows in your price range as you can and quit listening to your buddies!


----------



## lawdr

*Diamond Stud*

Anyone shot the Diamond Stud yet? I am in the same boat here in that I am looking for a new bow and still out there kicking tires. I shot the Alpha Max 32, Reezen, Bear Truth 2,PSE Dream Season so far and I really like the Alpa Max so far but I would like to shot the Elite and Quest next but can find a dealer in the St.Louis area for those two. Just looking at the Diamond series next.


----------



## BWBUCKS

diamond stud i just shot this weekend very impressed really smooth worth shooting


----------



## Jason Balazs

DXTFREAK said:


> http://outdoorproductreview.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&catid=25:archery&id=39:2008-bow-review
> 
> 
> Click on Elite GT500 at the bottom of the page and watch the review. After that you can also go back and click on other bows and watch them. But be sure and watch the Elite first.


Thanks for the tradffic. Last year there were a couple of really smooth bows. The Genreal and the GT500 we a couple of them. However, I shot the Z28 at the ATA show this year and they have made it even smoother. I am getting ready to launch the 09 review and can't wait to see what is in store for this year!!

Oh yeah, come by and sign up for the newsletter. I will send one out everytime there is something new going on like the reviews.


----------



## RDJA

I am going to make a bit of a different suggestion. You state this will be your first bow so I am assuming that you have not shot very much. I would suggest you consider getting a medium/or entry level bow and learn to shoot. You might not even know what you like yet. So instead of investing big bucks in a top end bow and perhaps realizing later that you wish you had something else. Get a decent bow and learn to shoot, learn back tension, about stabilizers, arrow rests, arrow spine and weights, etc,etc,etc. Then once you have a good handle on what you like then go and get the right high end bow for you.
In essence this is what I did. I bought a Reflex Buckskin at Dicks locally and the sales guy was very helpful. Set me up with easy to use stuff, like a whisker biscuit, release, etc. I shot that bow for 2 years, did not hunt a lot with it, as it took me a while to feel comfortable trying to kill something with it. I got to a point where I felt like I could not improve, hit a plateau.
I decided that I really liked shooting archery, do not compete, but just love shooting, and wanted to get better.
That's when I got my Switchback XT. Advanced to a drop away rest, thumb release, and I am much more comfortable about my abilities. And like I can continue to improve with just practice. I still have the original bow, cannot seem to sell it, but it hangs in the basement and is tuned and could be a back up bow if needed.
I am not trying to advocate an XT, just what I ended up with, but I do love it. But the process of learning how to shoot, and this site is a major factor in my improvement.
My thanks to all you have helped me. Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Skaggs

*Black Ice*

I`m gonna tell ya my opinion I have been shooting Matthews up to now Lx,switchback ,Xt being the best ..but I sold that bow to a friend and was looking at a Dxt when a guy suggested I shoot 08 Black ice good brace height 7.5,lightweight 3.6 ,fast,quiet,no hand shock and $190 less bare bow cost had a hard time buying something diff than Matthews but love my Black ice and havent looked back Did have a friend just purchase the 09 Stud and seems like the same ballpark again JMO


----------



## Mikegb88

marbowNC said:


> If ya want it all smooth and fast and something that will last get a Mathews ....all of the mathews bows are smooth , But If if was getting a new one I would get a Dernilin LD . I have a Switch Back and its the best bow Ive ever had in my hand and Ive shot PSE , BowTech , and Bear and the Mathews is by far the best .


Go shoot the Drenilin LD, then go shoot the 09 Black Ice. See what you think. They are both good bows, but the Black Ice will save you a little cash and not sacrifice anything. Black Ice is a very smooth drawing bow as well, and every bit, if not better then the Matthews. But try them both out and see for yourself. Worried about something lasting? The Black Ice has a lifetime warranty.


----------



## driller86

blmarlin said:


> Try an Elite. You won't be disappointed. Keep in mind smooth draw does not mean easy draw or light draw. Smooth draw is more about consistency. And having a nice steady draw from start to finish. Bowtech's typically have a hump in their draw cycle so I don't consider them a smooth draw. Another consideration is valley, particularly for hunters. You want to be able to hold at full draw if a deer hangs up behind a limb.


i love my elite it has a solid draw and a good valley once u hit the draw stop it doesnt creep on u like every other speed bow i have shot. i would also recomend a ross. they are the smoothest, quietest bow i have ever shot


----------



## roger46982

Smoothest I have ever had a hold of is the Diamond Nitrous, a Marquis-Black Ice cross.


----------



## crem72

shanerex said:


> I've been a gun hunter for all my life and now realize that I've been missing out. I am new to archery and have been researching 2009 bows. I'm looking to get my first bow soon. I'm not the biggest guy in the world. I'll probably shoot 55-60#. But really, I'm looking for the smoothest draw. Something good for hunting. You guys are the experts, can you give me advice for the smoothest drawing bow for 2009? I've been researching the Bowtechs and Diamonds. I haven't pulled back any of the 2009's, but the smoothest drawing 2008 Diamond for me was the Black Ice. Your thoughts???


not that i am an expert or anything but a guy or gal can rap alot of money up into a bow in a hurry, take your time any good pro shop will let you shoot, so take advantage of it find the one you like, i shoot a mathews dxt, love it, my wife just started shooting this month, we got her the hoyt powerhawk, a reasonably priced bow with all the bells and whistles she needs, and is it smooth, she pulled 55# with it no problem right away, she couldnt do that with some others, but she is in love with it, so maybe check one out,


----------



## bbell31

*my opinion*

2009- Ross Cardiac, z28, mathews hyperlite/dxt


----------



## Hoytfamily5

i shot the alphamax 35 and 32 last wednesday. I have shot many different bows hoyts, mathews, parker, PSE, those oneidas, and many others. i shoot a hoyt ultratec. That Alphamax has the best draw and the best valley out of all of them. A kodiak(if you've ever heard of it) also has a great, smooth draw and valley. I'm buying an Alphamax 35 next week because i was so impressed.


----------



## shanerex

*I made my choice.*

I never thought my first post on Archery Talk would generate this much discussion. Thanks to everyone who gave advice. I really appreciate it. I updated my signature with my new setup. I love my new AM32! 

I'm from the Pittsburgh, PA area and Tim from Ultimate Outdoors helped me out so much. The customer service was second to none. Thanks again!


----------



## Oneida Bows

*oneida*

There are many smooth bows on the market today. I would recomend trying several and picking the one you like best. I would recomend trying an oneida bow either the black eagle or the falcon, both very smooth bows. We have a map of oneida shooters around the world that is growing for those looking to try one out. Here is a link to our map of oneida shooters. http://www.oneidabows.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1383


----------



## e-manhunt

You know for posts such as this they should have an icon depicting an open can spilling out worms -- instead of the happy face icons.


----------



## silver feather

shanerex said:


> I've been a gun hunter for all my life and now realize that I've been missing out. I am new to archery and have been researching 2009 bows. I'm looking to get my first bow soon. I'm not the biggest guy in the world. I'll probably shoot 55-60#. But really, I'm looking for the smoothest draw. Something good for hunting. You guys are the experts, can you give me advice for the smoothest drawing bow for 2009? I've been researching the Bowtechs and Diamonds. I haven't pulled back any of the 2009's, but the smoothest drawing 2008 Diamond for me was the Black Ice. Your thoughts???


I bought a 60lb Martin Bengal which my local archery pro shop sugested; and I realy like the smooth draw my bow has, I'm very pleased


----------



## buckoff6183

*bow*

I like the elites very well, even if it is your first bow i would not do like stated above by getting an entry level bow at dicks or such. with my experiences you want to get the best you can afford, sometimes the less expensive bows don't hold up to expectation and gime you a reason not to like shooting. also i would not buy at dicks, bass pro, etc. for most of the time they sell you the wrong draw length, and they don't know hardly anything about the bows, but that is just my experience. i would buy from a notable archery shop. even if it means paying a little more money. besides we need to support the local guys especially in these tough times.


----------



## crem72

*am 32*



shanerex said:


> I never thought my first post on Archery Talk would generate this much discussion. Thanks to everyone who gave advice. I really appreciate it. I updated my signature with my new setup. I love my new AM32!
> 
> I'm from the Pittsburgh, PA area and Tim from Ultimate Outdoors helped me out so much. The customer service was second to none. Thanks again!


good choice, i shot one the other day at the shop, very nice, think i will order mine next week, have to have a back up ya know


----------



## swat09

iam not brand loyal and want a smooth bow i shot alot of bows preety much the only one was the new ross. so my pick and i would bet the must underrated bow for 09 is the bowtech swat the draw cycle is unreal. queit, very little shock and i think that was the display hook in the stabilizer hole.. and for 650 with the prices now on bows 850+, cant beat it.... just my 2 cents


----------



## Jason Balazs

Almost forgot about one that was really smooth this last year. It was the Quest from G5. Very smooth and had a solid wall. I really liked it.


----------



## Bert Colwell

I think the Bowtech Swat draws the smoothest of any 2009 bow I have tried this year. It also has descent speed. I compared it to the Admiral, Alphamax 32 and Iceman, but ended up buying something different.


----------



## sharpshooter359

the martin moab is a very smooth and fast bow with the 60# able to adjust down to 45#. At full draw you only hold about 8# and when you release you can't hear it and barely feel it. I thought that I wanted the martin firecat or the warthog, and I quickly changed my mind due to shoulder injury and having to let the cat or hog down would probably require surgery. But the moab is the smoothest out of the hoyts, martins, and mathews. Even though if i was a target shooter I would get a hoyt pro elite. Can get a martin moab set up w/ 1 doz. arrows and all the fixins for around $750-$800.


----------



## elitexlr

the '08 ross cardiac is smooth. also try elite z28 and gt500 if youre looking for dual cam speed. the new G5 bow has the same cams as the elite, but dont have the barnsdale limbs., however youll save some money going that route. im also impressed with the alphamax, but my pick for a 60# hunting bow would be the elite gt500. cant beat 340fps with a 7 1/8 inch brace height


----------



## Milliron

I tried a Diamond Marguis and a Iceman at Cabela's the other day,, I liked both but the Marquis is the smothest, userfriendly, quitest speed bow I have ever shot...... I was happy with my old PSE but now I'm thinking about the Marquis!!!!


----------



## Eric W

*Moab?*

I haven't tried one (yet!), but I can't remember anyone ever saying "the xxxxxx was smoother than the Martin Moab."
.


----------



## hauntedbyelk

*Diamond Stud - very smooth bow*

For anyone out there looking for a smooth, easy drawing bow, the Diamond Stud is pretty tough to beat. Draw length and valley are adjustable so you can get it to fit you perfectly. It's quiet, light, handles well, is forgiving and reasonably fast. I compared it to all the high and mid-range bows I could find (25 or more) and loved it. That includes Mathews, Hoyt, Mission, Ross, PSE, Bowtechs higher end stuff, Browning, Bear and Martin. I plan on one more shoot off between the Martin Moab and and the Daimond Stud and will likely buy one of these two - probably the Stud. Price isn't a big deciding factor for me and I thought I'd probably end up wit a Hoyt or a Mathews. By comparison the Stud is a steal at $550 and the Moab is $450-$500 locally. I'll use the money I saved to outfit with a premium sight and rest.


----------



## oakwood304

I would say the 2009 Oneida Falcon, very smooth bow!


----------



## Woolecox

ReadyAimLoose said:


> Most everyone will advocate for the bow/manufacturer they have. Most of the major manufacturers put out great bows. I'd check out BOWTUBE for video reviews and read the 2007 and 2008 reviews from Archery Evolution.


This is very good advice. After spending upwards of $900 on a naked top line bow, people do tend to hype there own gear. Lots of "company" cool ade drinkers out there. 

And unless you are a millionaire with no real job (I wish I was), you are not going to have the time to properly tune and shoot 10 top bows. It takes me two or three sessions on the range shooting several hundred arrows to properly break in (string stretch) and tune a bow. Of course accessories like arrow rest, suppressors, stabilizers, releases will have an effect too. Some bows are more affected by components than others.

Here are all the bows I have owned and hunted with in the last 30 years:

2 PSE's (long time ago. dont remember model)
Onieda Eagle
Bow Tech Tomcat
Bow Tech Tribute
Matthews Reezen 7.0

I want to get a target bow and I am really considering the Bow Tech Brigadier.

Get an unbiased oppinion. Here is another good sorce for 2009:

http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/gear/hunting/2009/04/bow-test-2009


----------



## sirknight

*parker bows*

I am a pse shooter but when it comes down to smoothest draw parker is hard to beat.


----------



## thirdypointer

The Monster Bows or Oneida's (lever bows) are as smooth as it gets, most people just don't know of them because there are hardly any dealers around to try them. There are none smoother (or more accurate), but they also aren't barn burners with IBO's around 300-320 fps, but they really love heavy arrows if your the type that likes a slower heavy shaft that goes threw anything type of hunter lol!


----------



## Lance3.1R

I would tell you to go shoot The ross carnivore its extremely smooth with its binary setup the cardiac isnt bad either.The rytera alien impressed me too. there are tons of good bow out there you just gotta go shoot as many as possible.Many will feel good,but then you'll find the one that just fits your hand and style of shooting perfectly. Its what feels right to you not the name on the bow.


----------



## mathewsk

09 Elite Z28 and PSE Bowmadness xs are my 2 favorites of 09.


----------



## Big Tom

#1) Monster Bow Dragon...camless lever/lever action bow

#2) Oneida Extreme........Lever action cammed bow

#3) My old Mathews Icon


----------



## ADKFalcon

oakwood304 said:


> I would say the 2009 Oneida Falcon, very smooth bow!


I would have to agree with Oakwood304 on this one, smoothest bow I felt! Thanks again for letting me shoot it!:thumbs_up


----------



## outdoorsman193

The turbo hawk is a VERY SMOOTH shooting bow, and depending on what you decide for the setup you can have a complete setup- bow, sights,rest,quiver and arrows for the same price as a mathews. My personal favorite bow is a hoyt seven37 but it's all in what you want. The best things to do is shoot every bow in your draw length and wieght you can get your hands on and narrow it down from there.


----------



## CoBlueFox

I have and really like the Mathews Reezen, but I agree, it's not smooth draw.


----------



## mosher44

Honestly go to every bow shop around you and shoot every thing and what you enjoy shooting the most and what you like the most...buy it.. don't go on anyones advice get what feels good too you.


----------



## NJ-ATHENS

09 z28


----------



## Dredly Bear

*Smoothest Draw*

Im writing this under my brothers loggin however I personally just looked for the same thing in a bow. Last week I made my final decision(after 2 months) and bought a DIAMOND BLACK ICE. After test firing and drawing everything from the new high end bows to lower more affordable (starter) bows I can honestly say WITHOUT a doubt that you will not find a smoother drawing bow than the Black Ice. There is almost no valley in the draw and Im yet to have any Creep in the string when at full draw. Like you I also purchased it in the 60# draw weight which quite frankly is more than enough to get the job done. As a new bow owner and quickly growing avid archer, I'm positive this is the smoothest and easiest draw bow ever!!!:archer:


----------



## Dredly

Dredly Bear said:


> Im writing this under my brothers loggin however I personally just looked for the same thing in a bow. Last week I made my final decision(after 2 months) and bought a DIAMOND BLACK ICE. After test firing and drawing everything from the new high end bows to lower more affordable (starter) bows I can honestly say WITHOUT a doubt that you will not find a smoother drawing bow than the Black Ice. There is almost no valley in the draw and Im yet to have any Creep in the string when at full draw. Like you I also purchased it in the 60# draw weight which quite frankly is more than enough to get the job done. As a new bow owner and quickly growing avid archer, I'm positive this is the smoothest and easiest draw bow ever!!!:archer:


I have to agree, its a sweet shooting bow...


but that is under Dad's login, not mine


----------



## jakedesnake048

i bought a mathews dxt after i got surgery on my elbow. very smooth and very shockless -


----------



## jakedesnake048

Woolecox said:


> This is very good advice. After spending upwards of $900 on a naked top line bow, people do tend to hype there own gear. Lots of "company" cool ade drinkers out there.
> 
> And unless you are a millionaire with no real job (I wish I was), you are not going to have the time to properly tune and shoot 10 top bows. It takes me two or three sessions on the range shooting several hundred arrows to properly break in (string stretch) and tune a bow. Of course accessories like arrow rest, suppressors, stabilizers, releases will have an effect too. Some bows are more affected by components than others.
> 
> Here are all the bows I have owned and hunted with in the last 30 years:
> 
> 2 PSE's (long time ago. dont remember model)
> Onieda Eagle
> Bow Tech Tomcat
> Bow Tech Tribute
> Matthews Reezen 7.0
> 
> I want to get a target bow and I am really considering the Bow Tech Brigadier.
> 
> Get an unbiased oppinion. Here is another good sorce for 2009:
> 
> http://www.outdoorlife.com/photos/gallery/gear/hunting/2009/04/bow-test-2009



+1 good advice


----------



## fiveyear

*Diamond Stud*

New to Archery Talk. Not an expert by any means. I have shot a bow since 1983. My first and one I still have and shot until 2 days ago Bear Grizzly II. Not a trend setter by any means. 

I am going on an out of state hunt this year and opted for a new bow. I didn't do what all the great advice is telling you and shoot them all. I relied on the advice of someone at the shop and (Assumed most of the current bows deliver about the same.) bought the Diamond Stud.

I shot it for 3 hours the first day and a couple hours again yesterday. I have literally crawled out of the stone age. Come out of the cave and the light is still in my eyes. 

I'm very happy and satisfied with my choice. Very smooth, Fast and accurate. Compared to the spear I used to throw. 

Also my first with carbon arrows. I did get a Ten Point Crossbow a few years ago and it has become a weapon for my children and nephew that hunts with me. Deer and Turkey. I love the carbon on a compound. 

I was down to eenie, meenie, miny, moe. This was Moe. I would still recommend it. Having shot it for 5 hours in 2 days I still love it. 

Don't work for anybody just an avid hunter for 42 years. Archery 26 years. No record book on animals. Just enjoy the discipline.


----------



## azmtnman

My top 3 smooth bows out of the many bow companies that I tried and in the order that I preferred are: 

Bowtech SWAT 
Diamond Black Ice
Diamond Stud


----------



## Lurch2824

I like the new pearson bows this year with the R2B2 cams in them. The TX 4 has a shorter brace height at only 6 and a quarter inches, but for a really smooth draw at 70#. I went out and shot everything that Mathews, Bowtech, Ross, Hoyt, Fred bear, Elite, Diamond, Limb Saver and one other I cant remember the name of. But I liked the Z 32 better than the Tx 4 because it was so much more balanced in my hand but he didnt have one with the R2B2 cams in yet. Yes its got a little hand shock on the shot. Bit 350 grains is smoking out of that bow. Good wall and valley. You could hold it back for awhile before you started getting tried. But thats my choice and you might think different. I wanted smooth easy draw with the speed. Didnt mind alittle hand shock with a arrow running 330 fps. And only $600 compared to all the $800 speed bows. Might send it to Crackers and have new strings and cables put on it and tuned. See what I can get out of it then.


----------



## benzilla

for sure a hoyt alphamax 32 for sure nothing can touch it


----------



## benzilla

*learn to tune a bow*



jakedesnake048 said:


> +1 good advice


maybe you need some practice there is no reason you can not go to a good shop and shoot as many bows as you please i have set up more than ten bows far a customer in less than 2 hours.


----------



## RonnieB54

Go to as many dealers you can that are close to where you live and try out as many different bows you can from different bow companies. What might be smooth to you might not be smooth to others. For bows with 2 cams I like dartons they are very smooth. For single cam bows Mathews. For less expensive bows Martins are good except there Firecat. The Firecat is a good bow but has a harsh draw at the end same goes for mathews Monster. Bow Tech bows to me don't have a smooth draw. For starting out the PSE Bow Madness is a good bow and is smooth and won't drain your wallet.


----------



## Mule426

*Bar None Best Bow- Athens Assassin*

Fastest shooting and smoothest draw for 09 bows has to go to the Athens Assassin. I got mine in yesterday and haven't but it down yet!!!! Im not a bandwagon bow hunter. I test everything to its fullest extent before I recommend to other people but this bow has earned it many times over!!!!


----------



## dwsnc

Take a good look at the Parker Blackhawk XP EZ draw. If you go to the parker website there is a review by Bill Krenz, looks like a very smooth bow and not too shabby in the speed dept either all things considered.


----------



## BigBore56

*Ross builds smooth bows*

I have shot most of the '09 bows at various times throughout this year, and I feel the smoothest...least handshock..and steadiest to hold bow is the Ross Carnivore 34. It is just engineered different than most of the big name bows, and I really can't explain it. Built like a tank, but balances nicely. 

Got to shoot one to believe it...it is SMOOTH and relatively fast at 310 IBO for a hunting bow. It's a cool bow to take in the hunting woods.

I shoot my Carnivore in the back yard, and can really notice the difference of my X-Force, which gets shot every weekend at 3D competitions...much more effort exerted...but at 332 fps, you expect more effort.


----------



## 2000danger

By far the smoothest and quietest bow I've ever shot is the Bowtech General. But for a speed bow I was quite impressed with the Omen


----------



## Early Ice

*Smoothest Draw of 09*

Obviously you can say any single cam is smooth.

If you are talking a bow with some technology involved, it would have to be the Elite z28. I don't own one, but bar none it's the smoothest drawing bow on the market with probably top 2 on best wall in the biz.

If you like short bows and not worried about smoking fast speeds, the Z28 is a bad azz machine.


----------

